# Konstelation - Laptop mit 2 externen Monitoren



## TheRedhawk (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche für meine Frau (für wenn sonst) eine Lösung für folgendes Problem:

- Berufsbedingt nutzt Sie einen Laptop (Neuanschaffung steht noch aus), da sie viel unterwegs ist.
- Im HomeOffice benötigt Sie, zwecks gleichzeitiger Bearbeitung von Exceltabellen und Dokumenten, 2 externe Monitore a 24". 

Jetzt suche ich nach einer Lösung um dies umzusetzen, der aktuelle Laptop hat nur einen HDMI-Ausgang, damit lässt sich dies natürlich nicht umsetzen. 
Überlegung wäre hier einen neuen Laptop mit Dockingstation zu kaufen oder über eine USB-Grafikkarte einen 2ten Monitor anzuschließen. Die USB-Lösung finde ich nicht besonders toll, da hier ein Anschluss "geklaut" wird und zusätzlich die USB-Verkabelung noch auf dem Tisch liegt, dafür spricht jedoch der relativ günstige Anschaffungspreis. Feiner wäre natürlich eine Lösung mit Dockingstation, aber gibt es überhaut Dockings mit 2 Monitoranschlüßen ? 

Hat jemand von euch hier bereits Erfahrungen bzw. einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Ich nutze ein "Lenovo ThinkPad T450s" mit einer "Lenovo ThinkPad Ultra Dock".
Betriebe daran zwar ein 27" mit 2560x1440, aber soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe sollten auch zwei Monitore mit FullHD betrieben werden können.


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2015)

Ich würd mir einen extrabreiten 21:9 überlegen.

Das schaut dann so aus:
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_34um65-p/programme.jpg
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_34um65-p/word.jpg

LG Electronics 34UM65-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheRedhawk (24. Juni 2015)

Hi, 

Danke für die Rückinfo, ich denke das mit der Lenovo Dockingstation ist schon nicht schlecht, zudem ich meiner Frau damit nur das Anschließen eines USB3.0 Kabels an den Laptop zumute.  
Hm,  kann ich wirklich beide DVI Anschlüsse gleichzeitig nutzen, hab da so etwas im Hinterkopf das die Technik dies nicht zulassen würde... 

Mfg


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Mit Displayport sollts klappen. Du müsstest dann einfach noch die passenden Kabel mit bestellen.
Ich kann sonst am Abend mal nachlesen welche Konstellationen möglich sind.


----------



## TheRedhawk (26. Juni 2015)

Hi, 

also ich hab mir jetzt folgendes überlegt:

- Lenovo Flex 2 -> Lenovo Flex 2-14 59443441 Notebook 14" Full-HD/ i7-4510U/ 8GB/ 256GB SSD/ GeForce 840M 2GB/ Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
- USB 3.0 Dockingstation -> Lenovo ThinkPad USB 3.0 Dock bei notebooksbilliger.de
+ 2x 22" Monitore.

Könnte klappen oder?

Mfg


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2015)

Kann die USB-Dock zwei mal FullHD betrieben?


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

Ein breiterer Monitor wär die billigere Möglichkeit.


----------



## TheRedhawk (26. Juni 2015)

Nein, ein breiter Monitor ist keine Lösung, zwar kann ich hier 4K Darstellen, dann wäre dies auch ein bezahlbarer 28" Monitor. Ich möchte aber nicht so ein riesen Ding da stehen haben, sondern lieber 2x 22", da die Monitore relativ nahe an der Tastatur stehen werden.
Die Dock kann auch nach Lenovo 2x DVI gleichzeitig ausgeben, die Technik dahinter ist DisplayLink... obwohl ich dazu nicht besonders viele gute Berichte gelesen habe.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

Was hat denn 4K damit zu tun?

34" mit 21:9 hat ca. 800 mm x 340 mm
2x 24" in 16:10 haben gemeinsam ca. 1034 mm x 645 mm


----------



## TheRedhawk (26. Juni 2015)

Na dann zeig mir mal ein Modell für den preis von 2x 22" ... also max. 400€. Ich hab keinen gefunden.


----------



## TheRedhawk (26. Juni 2015)

Oder warte, ich versuche es mal nach meiner Frau zu erklären.  Wenn ich FullHD auf einem 22" darstelle haben die Icons auf dem Desktop ja eine bestimmte Größe, wenn ich jetzt aber z.B. einen 28" Monitor mit 3960er Auflösung nehme, dann sind die Icons ja kleiner, da die Pixeldichte ja ansteigt. Das ist das Problem dabei, viel Darstellen und das in akzeptabler Größe.  Somit muß ich mit den 22" Monitoren arbeiten


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2015)

Mehr als FullHD geht bei der USB-Dockingstation glaub sowieso nicht.


----------

